# Best or favorite smock or apron?



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

When I first started turning and saw turners' smocks in the catalogs, I thought it was kind of funny - I wasn't trying to make a fashion statement, I was just wanting to make some pepper mills  
Lately though, being covered in wood shrapnel after working on a project is getting kind of old. As a side note, it does underscore the need for eye protection when turning. It's clear that these shards are coming off at high velocity, because they're actually stuck into the material of my shirt and pants like little spears. Back to the origin of my inquiry...... I'd like to have a smock or apron that's impervious to shavings. Are there certain smocks that you seasoned turners prefer?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've heard good things about this one. 

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...b-apron-85021.aspx?kw=apron&processor=content


----------



## SawRdust (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is what I use. It works for me. I was going to do the apron at first too but figured I be emptying the pockets of shaving all the time. 

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2081298/30385/BSX-Woodturners-Jacket-X-Large-Khaki.aspx


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> I've heard good things about this one. http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/product/shop-apron-improved-fire-hose-bib-apron-85021.aspx?kw=apron&processor=content


If you turn in an apron with pockets, you may want to wear it backwards so the pockets don't get full of chips and dust. I wear one of these : http://www.toughweld.com/products/1702-stryker-fr-welding-jacket-khakii

Woodcraft used to sell them but I bought mine online from a welding supply store and saved about $15. I'm very happy with it. Only down side is its hot in the summer.

Mark


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The apron I posted has mesh pocket bottoms.....so most of the small stuff anyhow will fall through.....Long sleeves make me nervous in the shop.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Long sleeves make me nervous in the shop.


 I've had some tell me that as well. Ironically Woodcraft sells them as turner jackets. Anyways, the sleeves are very tight with adjustable cuffs. It works for me.

Mark


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

During the winter I just use a cheap nylon jacket I got from Good will over a sweat shirt. It sheds the shavings and zipped up with my face shield in place keeps the shavings from going down my neck. Too cold in my shop to have short or cut off sleeves.
During the warmer months I have one of the smocks from the American Association of Woodturners but the only time I wear it is when I demo. Most of the time in the summer it's too hot so I simply wear a T shirt. If you keep it untucked the shaving that go down your neck just fall out.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I went the cheap route. Found a Dickies work shirt 2X larger and tall for $5. The tail comes mid thigh and large enough to wear a sweatshirt under in the winter. Large enough to button the collar easiely.
A little sewing by my bride added sleeve pockets for hones as well as one back pocket for calipers etc.
Long sleeves were made half sleeve and material used for other pockets.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know the brand but when I bought my powermatic lathe I got a free smock.
I also have a problem with shavings sticking to my socks. I saw something that you put over the cuffs of your slacks that keep them off your socks. However, I don't remember where I saw these. If anyone knows please let me know.
Tom


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Dustbegone shoe covers. Bruce Hoover has then at here.
http://www.thesandingglove.com/Woodworking-Safety-And-Health-Supplies.asp


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a leather welder's apron. I adjust the straps to bring the apron up close to the neck area, and its long enough to reach below the knee area. No sleeves so it's not hot for summer wear.
No pockets. Chips don't stick to the surface.
Bill


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

john lucas said:


> Dustbegone shoe covers. Bruce Hoover has then at here.
> http://www.thesandingglove.com/Woodworking-Safety-And-Health-Supplies.asp


Thanks John. They appear a little pricy but I may order a pair.
Tom


----------



## jgilfor (Jan 25, 2013)

I originally took some old button down dress shirts, cut the pockets and cuffs off. They worked well if buttoned all the way to the neck. I've since switched to using "true" turner smocks from the AAW website. Cool, easy to clean, and they work well. Cost is a bit steep ($55), but they work very very well.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*best cheap apron*

http://www.harborfreight.com/split-leather-welding-apron-45193.html


----------



## khowald (Nov 8, 2012)

I have the "BSX" jacket and truly love it. It keeps the chips where they belong; off of my dang neck and out of my pockets. It is a welders jacket and you can get one cheaper online rather than at Woodcraft. But that being said Woodcraft is handy. ken


----------



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have the duluth trading co apron and I really like it. Mesh in pockets so not much collects, I keep my lathe chuck key in 1 pocket and pens, tape measure, etc are always close by. Nice material and it's also used when doing other carpentry like light framing and other woodworking. Great apron


----------

